# BFN then BFP???



## Rutheth (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi, 


Just after some positive stories! I had EC on 13th June and then 2 x blast transfer on 18th June. OTD is tomorrow which is 16dpec. I took a test yesterday morning and it was negative, I couldn't face testing this morning! Is there any hope for it being a bfp tomorrow or is it just wishful thinking?


Thanks.


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

I had a blast transferred on the 18th, tested on the 26th- BFN, tested this morning BFP, tested about an hour later, BFN. I'm pretty sure my BFP is a proper one, but the BFN shows that the HCG is at such low levels in your system that it isn't always picked up yet. I've heard of people on here who have been negative the day before and positive on test day.


----------



## Rutheth (Jun 12, 2008)

Congratulations on your bfp wendy    That's good news. Don't worry about it being a BFN an hour later that will be because the concentration won't be strong enough an hour later. 


That's given me some hope again, thanks


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Thank you. I sounded jolly rational and calm then didn't I? LOL 


I am wishing you all the    in the world.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Ruth - Yes me!!!    I tested 14 days from EC and got a BFN , announced on here it was a BFN then thought i'd better test on test day (16PEC) to show the clinic for sure and amazingly it was BFP!       

Good luck   

Wendy so excited for you hun


----------

